# OT: Demetris Nichols



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Demetris is still a free agent I believe. Should we pursue? He was awesome in the summer league last year and legitimately fills a need for us.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Twink....*

He is restricted, I think. The Bulls have said they expect him in the rotation, so it would have to be a sign and trade. I still think that was one of Isiah's biggest blunders. The kid just needed time.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

What is with you guys going after the Bulls trash?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

The guy can actually shoot and play good defense. Did he log time with you guys for you to know his game?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Nope. Maybe a few minutes in a few games, but that's it. With our log jam I doubt he even ends up on the team.

Unless we can make a trade.

We already have Rose, Kirk, Gordon, Thabo, and Hughes


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

That's what I figure and it would be stupid to trade Hinrich when his trade value is at a low-point for the moment and how inexperienced/injury-risk Derrick Rose is.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

liekomgj4ck said:


> What is with you guys going after the Bulls trash?



Nichols was a knick 1st...


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

ohh god we still on this guy? like i said in all the threads related to nichols last year........no.....i cant believe people were actually lobbying him for our 1st round pick instead of chandler........where are they now?


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Nobody lobbied for him at #21*

They DID, however, lobby for him to make the squad. I am one of them and still believe in him.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Da Grinch said:


> Nichols was a knick 1st...


Yeah I know, but now he's the Bulls trash. And yes, he is trash.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Yeah I know, but now he's the Bulls trash. And yes, he is trash.


You just said you saw him play for a couple minutes. What exactly are you basing it on?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

TwinkieFoot said:


> You just said you saw him play for a couple minutes. What exactly are you basing it on?


Exactly that... he hasn't found playing time on a crappy team :biggrin:


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

...a crappy team with tons of veterans ahead of him. Remember that Jermaine O'neal was "garbage" by your definition and became an all-star. Michael Redd was "garbage" as well and was on a crappier team than the Bulls for several years and is currently better than any player your team has to offer.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Twink....*



alphaorange said:


> He is restricted, I think. The Bulls have said they expect him in the rotation, so it would have to be a sign and trade. I still think that was one of Isiah's biggest blunders. The kid just needed time.


I'm not sure the Bulls would match given their abundance of perimeter/swing players. If they do, would you give something up to get him? I wouldn't mind giving up cash and just cutting Rose and James (Marbury is more valuable than either candidate).


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

What made Demetris Nichols so important for the Knicks roster was how well he and Wilson Chandler kept improving on their chemistry together game after game in the summer league. They worked out together throughout the entire summer to improve their skillz. 
*The two (SG-D.Nichols & SF-Chandler) would have become a dynamic Tandem at SF & SG for the Knicks to bring off the bench their first two seasons (Pure Depth).* 

I doubt if the Bulls will let D.Nichols go this season, he is a peremeter scoring machine at SF/SG. Plus his peremeter defense is up to par in the NBA. 
PG-Rose and SG-D.Nichols would make a Big-Backcourt splash in the Eastern Conference.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> What made Demetris Nichols so important for the Knicks roster was how well he and Wilson Chandler kept improving on their chemistry together game after game in the summer league. They worked out together throughout the entire summer to improve their skillz.
> *The two (SG-D.Nichols & SF-Chandler) would have become a dynamic Tandem at SF & SG for the Knicks to bring off the bench their first two seasons (Pure Depth).*
> 
> I doubt if the Bulls will let D.Nichols go this season, he is a peremeter scoring machine at SF/SG. Plus his peremeter defense is up to par in the NBA.
> PG-Rose and SG-D.Nichols would make a Big-Backcourt splash in the Eastern Conference.


You might be right because the Bulls are supposedly shopping Ben Gordon. He ain't a max player and needs to get that foolish thought out of his head. At the bargain basement price that they'll likely keep him at, I'd be more than willing to explore my options because I just don't feel the Bulls will be that good to not. Right now their focus should be on the future after landing a hell of a talent like Derrick Rose. Besides, the future might not be that far away with the team they already have in place.

But this is what really makes me a little beffudled as to why we simply didn't trade Balkman for the Nuggets exception and 2nd round pick. That trade exception ($2 million or so of it) could have been parlayed into a sign and traded Demetris Nichols. Hell, I would have even given them some cash to make it work.


----------

